# Weight Loss?



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

Is there a weight loss thread on FF? I've looked but don't see one.  I'm trying to lose weight but find it hard without support.


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Journey99, 

Yes there is a weight loss board, to join you need to click on your PROFILE, then click on GROUP MEMBERSHIPS then request to become a member.


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you pinkcat...I've requested, fingers crossed x


----------

